# If you could



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Own one bow from a different manufactuer than they one you shoot and any equipment you wanted, what would you have? 
I think mine would be a Strother Infinity with a Copper John sight and B-Stinger stabilizers.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's an interesting question, because I shoot what I do because that is what I prefer shooting.

But, if I had to choose a NON Bowtech, it would be a toss up of the Contender Elite, the Vantage Elite, the Vendetta XL, or an Ultra Elite.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> Own one bow from a different manufactuer than they one you shoot and any equipment you wanted, what would you have?
> I think mine would be a Strother Infinity with a Copper John sight and B-Stinger stabilizers.


um i would say a strother. those a nice bows. fun fact: strother was the one who got bowtech started


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

mathews monster 7.0 
poston stab
gold tip arrows
sureloc sight


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

if i had any bow it would be a pse money maker x lf cam version with green riser and black limbs with a good ole posten set on it and a nice toxonics sight. mmm green with envy lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> That's an interesting question, because I shoot what I do because that is what I prefer shooting.
> 
> But, if I had to choose a NON Bowtech, it would be a toss up of the Contender Elite, the Vantage Elite, the Vendetta XL, or an Ultra Elite.


Good choices til you look at the prices. Just a piece of info, i was talking to my dealer about cost of hoyt target bows and some are over $$$$ dealer cost....

I personally would go with a monster 7, doinker stabs, either CE or Easton target arrows, CBE sights, Carter releases, and the list keeps going


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Already made my dream list.
My Dream Setup
Hoyt Carbon Matrix - $1500
Vapor trail Limb Driver arrow rest - $90
Easton X7 Cobalt MTO Arrows - $100 dz. Setup
Wicked 1 Strings - $35 w/ staff discount
SKB 4114A Deluxe Double Bow Case - $245
Easton Target Hip Quiver- $70
Easton Quiver Belt- $11
Carter Evolution Plus (4 finger)	- $180
Sure-Loc Challenger 400 Sight- $190
Sure-Loc Black Eagle 29mm Scope w/ lens-	$340
Xtreme Stabilization X3- $52.50 w/staff discount
Total
$2813.50


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

corpralbarn said:


> Already made my dream list.
> My Dream Setup
> Hoyt Carbon Matrix - $1500
> Vapor trail Limb Driver arrow rest - $90
> ...


dang bud thats a big price tag lol but we all have them deep inside hahaha


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

hoyt carbon matrix or mathews Z7

Limbdriver rest

doinker elite stabs or posten stabs

axcel armourtech and axcel 4500

classic scope with 4x lens

goldtip triple x arrows

truball sweet spot ultra 3


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hoyt Carbon Matrix
black hoyt quiver
Spot Hogg SDP or HHA 
Doinker 11.5 
Ripcord
CX Aramid KV
Scott Shark


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Mathews z7
Toxonics Solidlock with the harmonic dampener
QAD ultra rest pro HD or LD
Fuse Ventera Lite 5 arrow quiver
Winners Choice custom bow string in flouresent green and black or flouresent orang and black
Green Harmonic dampiners
Fuse Carbon Connextion Hunter stabalizer
Easton Flatline Surgicals


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

My dream combo is the following:
Hoyt Vantage Elite $1500+
Bstinger xl-premiers $500
AX3000 $350
Truspot scope $150
Limbdriver $85
Vaportrail strings $100
Superball peep kit $45
V-block $50
Victory nanoforce and X-killers $400
Truball absolute $250

Total of VE combo: $3350 not including setup and tuning


Carbon matrix with all of the above plus an armortech pro and a fuse quiver: $3750 or so. Just for the record I have been offered a matrix and almost bought one for a very good price but waited a little too long to decide...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*if i could go get any bow i wanted...*

Bowtech Destroyer 350 Black Out
Spott Hogg Hogg-It Wrapped .019 pins
Ultra Rest Pro HD
Fuse Carbon CX 8in stab Black
Octane 1 piece Quiver Black
Easton axis fmj's tipped with rage and 3in fusion vanes
tru ball pro diamond extreme or the beast 2

or a AXE 6 with same stuff on it


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hoyt Maxxis 35
HHA 
QAD Ultra HD
B-Stinger
Easton Hip Quiver

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Bowtech Guardian
Sureloc Supreme
Truspot
Doinker
Carter Solution
Barracuda bowstrings
Downforce rest
King X arrows
easton quiver


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mine would be a
mathews conqust trumpt
axcel 4500 sight 
easton arrows 
truball releace
dead center archery stablilzers


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Jeez guys you got it all sorted out :cheers:

I dont know I would have to shoot quite a few things before I made a decision on something.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

well i am in the same feild as acouple of the people on here. i shoot what i do, because that is what i want. I even have my dream setup starting rite now, with the new Hoyt Formula RX arriving today, my b-stinger premeres ariving in louisville and my new x-10s. But i get discount on all of this so it ends up pretty cheap :mg:

The closest one that i would want is the new PSE x-appeal, i have shot it and it is nice but not close to the new Formula Rx

Chris


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

If i couldnt have a hoyt, Probably a Mathews Monster XLR8, Spott Hogg, QAD HD, Sims stab, Ocatne quiver

If i could choose hoyt then a Maxxis 31:wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would get a Hoyt Maxxis 32 and probably with the same stuff I have on it.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

To the people who said "I shoot what I do bc its what I like" i completely agree with you on that. I worded the question to what I did so people wouldnt be brand specific and we would just hear a variety of different bows and equipment that people would like to try.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hoyt Proelite, Ultraelite, or Seven37:
Truball Excel 400
Sureloc Black Eagle scope w/ 6x lens
Posten Woodsman- already have
Carter Sensation and ONLY- already have
Trophy Taker spring steel rest
Easton Fatboys
Vaportrail strings

ahhhhh do i want one of these bows!


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

*Mine.*

I would go with:
Mathews conquest 4
Cbe quad lite 
Cbe scope
18 inch aep stab
gold tip x cutters
truball absoloute
trophy taker spring steel rest


----------



## niloc_king (Jun 10, 2009)

*if i could..*

If i could own another setup that differs from my setup it would be...
Merlin Excalibur
B stinger xl premier 36" with 12" side
Easton x7 eclipse indoor and x10 outdoor
trophy taker ss2 rest 
cbe elite sight with a black eagle scope 
truball bt gold or carter evo+
with a string from Worlds Best Strings


----------



## doublemiss (Jul 24, 2009)

hoyt maxxis


----------



## MuzzyHunter09 (Dec 6, 2009)

thats funny cuz i had a martin n i had the samae dream until i got offered a job at an archery shop n then my dream bow came true. i had got the mathews z7. now i want the conquest triumph.i'll get that next year though. but if i had to pick a different company it would have to prob be the hoyt maxxis 31 or carbon matrix they r both great bows.other companies that dont get enough credit -martin, darton, G5, and elite.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

ok change my setup a bit heres the new one:

Hoyt Ultra elite - $1500
axcel 4500 sight- $300
classic scope and lens- 300
carter sensation- 200
limbdriver- 100
goldtip triple x pro arrows- 175
bucknasty strings- 75
easton quiver - 100
specialty superball peep with clarifier- 50
34" doinker fatty - 160
doinker adjustable vbar mount- 50
12" doinker fatty side rod set - 150


total: $ 3160


----------

